# Howdy from Cajun Country



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. It's always good to have some more experts on here to help the rest of us out with our questions


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm curious about where you are... I'm also in south Louisiana, but sorry to say I've never heard of you. I'm not in the western world, though, so don't be offended :wink:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! It appears you have quite a bit of good horsemanship skills to share! You'll quite enjoy the huge diversity of horse people here- I continue to be amazed! Some who are in the show world, others in simple, remote settings....


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

DuckDodgers,
I am located just SW of Lafayette, surrounded by sugar cane and rice/crawfish fields. Where abouts are you?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DanielDauphin said:


> DuckDodgers,
> I am located just SW of Lafayette, surrounded by sugar cane and rice/crawfish fields. Where abouts are you?


My family actually has a bit of rice/crawfish land in the area  I'm in the BR area, so not too far off.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

I do a few clinics around BR each year. I've done a few in Prairieville, and now do one or two at BREC's Farr Park Equestrian Center. We are still working on finalizing the dates, but I think I'll be back there in Sept. or so.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy neighbor, most of my family are from Church Point, Rayne, Laffayette, etc!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi there! I'm a Louisiana neighbor as well, on the North shore in Folsom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

Howdy cakemom. I actually just got in a polo pony from Folsom to start just this morning. My first polo pony. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

DanielDauphin said:


> Howdy cakemom. I actually just got in a polo pony from Folsom to start just this morning. My first polo pony. I'm looking forward to it.


Very cool! The polo fields are about a mile from me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DanielDauphin said:


> I do a few clinics around BR each year. I've done a few in Prairieville, and now do one or two at BREC's Farr Park Equestrian Center. We are still working on finalizing the dates, but I think I'll be back there in Sept. or so.


Cool, I'm actually very close to brec! Let me know when and I may show my face if I can. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## ridersmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi from Ontario Canada


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I've seen a few of your posts on other people's threads and I'm excited to read more. Great input!


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Hi there!

Right down the road from you, looking forward to some instruction from you hopefully soon


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not a neighbor even with a lively sense of imagination but we've sure got good fishin around here, good eating and nice trophies. I'd love to sit with a bonfire after a feed of Walleye and talk horses. Our lakes are clean, many cottages draw their drinking water from them.


----------

